# iMac G5 à 128 bits ?



## jlvande (20 Décembre 2004)

bonjour,

depuis 1 semaine je suis aux anges avec mon nouvel imac G5 20", acheté sur le refurb apple. j'ai fait une super affaire. en plus, la config m'a été livrée avec une barette de 512 au lieu de 256 et le module bluetooth qui n'était pas prévu. il est nikel et tourne hyper bien. je vais lui mettre 2x512 mo de ram mais comment vérifier qu'il tourne bien à 128 bits ?

merci


----------



## jhk (20 Décembre 2004)

Désolé, mais je ne comprends pas ta question.
Qu'est-ce qui est à 128 bits ?


----------



## NightWalker (20 Décembre 2004)

Salut,


 Tu peux télécharger une petite application qui permet de tester ici.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne comprends pas ta question.
> Qu'est-ce qui est à 128 bits ?


 Si tu utilises exactement les mêmes barettes de mémoire (par paire biensur), l'accès est en 128 bits. Sinon l'accès est en 64 bits.


----------



## jhk (20 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Si tu utilises exactement les mêmes barettes de mémoire (par paire biensur), l'accès est en 128 bits. Sinon l'accès est en 64 bits.


 Merci pour la précision !!!


----------



## NightWalker (20 Décembre 2004)

de nada...


----------



## jlvande (20 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne comprends pas ta question.
> Qu'est-ce qui est à 128 bits ?



  Bin le système j'imagine. Non ??!! j'ai commandé deux barettess identiques pour bénéficier du 128 bits (dixit apple), mais je ne sais pas comment le vérifier.


----------



## jlvande (20 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Tu peux télécharger une petite application qui permet de tester ici.



OK, merci. dès que mes barettes seront installées, j'essaierais cet appli.


----------



## iota (20 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				jhk a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne comprends pas ta question.
> Qu'est-ce qui est à 128 bits ?


 C'est la largeur du bus mémoire qui est à 128 bits quand on utilise 2 barettes de RAM identiques.

  @+
  iota


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

Qu'est ce que sa veut dire tous ça ?

 Bientot je vais prendre mon iMac G5 1,8GHz 17pouces et je vais prendre une barrette Corsair 512Mo DDR400 pour complèter la 256 de départ (car trop cher les barrettes Apple)
  Mes performances vont être moins importantes qu'avec un barrette Apple ?


----------



## iota (20 Décembre 2004)

Pour la différence de performance, voir ici.

 @+
 iota


----------



## NightWalker (20 Décembre 2004)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que sa veut dire tous ça ?
> 
> Bientot je vais prendre mon iMac G5 1,8GHz 17pouces et je vais prendre une barrette Corsair 512Mo DDR400 pour complèter la 256 de départ (car trop cher les barrettes Apple)
> Mes performances vont être moins importantes qu'avec un barrette Apple ?



Pour expliquer "simplement", mais alors vraiment simplement hein... 

Un caractère est codé sur 1 octet, et un octet correspond à 8 bits. Donc si tu as un bus de 64 bits, ton proc pourra charger 8 caractères en même temps. Et donc si ton bus est de 128 bits, c'est 16 caractères à la fois qui seront chargés.

Ton cas est un peu compliqué... est-ce que 2x256 Mo de RAM en 128 bits est plus rapide que 256+512 Mo de RAM ? pas si sure...

Plus un système a de mémoire moins il va swapper... il va donc plus vite... donc dans certains cas, surtout lorsqu'il y a beaucoup d'applications ouvertes, 718 Mo de RAM en 64 bits peut être plus rapide que 2x256 Mo de RAM en 128 bits... parce que le système swappe moins...


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour expliquer "simplement", mais alors vraiment simplement hein...
> 
> Un caractère est codé sur 1 octet, et un octet correspond à 8 bits. Donc si tu as un bus de 64 bits, ton proc pourra charger 8 caractères en même temps. Et donc si ton bus est de 128 bits, c'est 16 caractères à la fois qui seront chargés.
> 
> ...


 Non mais je veux dire que si j'achette une mémoire Corsair (celle là: http://www.multe-pass.com/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=101211&code_lg=lg_fr) et bien je serrais en 64bits ?
 Donc pour être en 128bits, je devrais achetter une mémoire de 512Mo Apple ?

 Bien sur je veux garder ma barrettes 256 Apple d'origine


----------



## mattthieu (20 Décembre 2004)

en gardant une barette de 256 et une de 512 tu ne pourras jamais être en 128 bits, il faut pour cela avoir deux barettes de même carcatérisitques et surtout de même capacité...


----------



## Webmr (21 Décembre 2004)

Mais ça a quel différences dans les performances du PC le 64 ou 128 bits ? 
 Ca joue au niveau de quoi ?

 Il y a pas un site web qui permettrait d'achetter un iMac directement avec deux barrettes 512Mo dedans ? Corsair ou Samsung (enfin de bonne qualité, mais autres que Apple car trop chères)


----------



## Webmr (21 Décembre 2004)

Et si je prend cette barrette certifiée par Apple ?
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=2573


----------



## jlvande (21 Décembre 2004)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça a quel différences dans les performances du PC le 64 ou 128 bits ?
> Ca joue au niveau de quoi ?
> 
> Il y a pas un site web qui permettrait d'achetter un iMac directement avec deux barrettes 512Mo dedans ? Corsair ou Samsung (enfin de bonne qualité, mais autres que Apple car trop chères)


Hello,
il n'est pas impératif d'utiliser les barettes Apple, mais tu dois absolumenbt utiliser deux barettes de même capacités et de même marque. tes barettes doivent être identiques. c'est tout. Apple ou pas apple on s'en fou ! 
pour ma part j'ai acheté ça comme barette Memoire-DDR-SDRAM-512-Mo-PC-3200-Chips-SAMSUNG à 75 ¤ l'unité. c'est les mêmes barettes qu'apple met dans ses imac G5.


----------



## Webmr (21 Décembre 2004)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> il n'est pas impératif d'utiliser les barettes Apple, mais tu dois absolumenbt utiliser deux barettes de même capacités et de même marque. tes barettes doivent être identiques. c'est tout. Apple ou pas apple on s'en fou !
> pour ma part j'ai acheté ça comme barette Memoire-DDR-SDRAM-512-Mo-PC-3200-Chips-SAMSUNG à 75 ¤ l'unité. c'est les mêmes barettes qu'apple met dans ses imac G5.


 Et un magasin qui permet d'achetter un iMac directment avec 1Go de RAM dedans pour un prix raisonable vous connaissez ? (pas 80¤ la barrette 256Mo !!!)


----------



## Lonneki (21 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de tester mon iMac 20" avec votre soft,
j'ai une 256 d'origine Apple et une 256 acheté ailleurs, totalement differentes, tant lau niveau du PCB que des composants.
Et pourtant le soft m'annonce 128 bits
Donc soit le soft se plante, soit il n'est pas necessaire d'avoir deux barettes identiques (juste de même capacité).


----------



## Webmr (21 Décembre 2004)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tester mon iMac 20" avec votre soft,
> j'ai une 256 d'origine Apple et une 256 acheté ailleurs, totalement differentes, tant lau niveau du PCB que des composants.
> Et pourtant le soft m'annonce 128 bits
> Donc soit le soft se plante, soit il n'est pas necessaire d'avoir deux barettes identiques (juste de même capacité).


  Quel est la référence de ta mémoire ?


----------



## yoffy (21 Décembre 2004)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tester mon iMac 20" avec votre soft,
> j'ai une 256 d'origine Apple et une 256 acheté ailleurs, totalement differentes, tant lau niveau du PCB que des composants.
> Et pourtant le soft m'annonce 128 bits
> Donc soit le soft se plante, soit il n'est pas necessaire d'avoir deux barettes identiques (juste de même capacité).


Bonsoir,

Ce test serait celui de MacBidouille qui,à ma connaissance, a fait l'objet de 2 Maj.
La première dit ceci:"Le test ne semble pas bon, puisque l'iMac avec une seule barrette répond également 128 "
La seconde reste "à l'essai".
Donc rien de très sûr de ce côté.


----------



## Webmr (21 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ce test serait celui de MacBidouille qui,à ma connaissance, a fait l'objet de 2 Maj.
> La première dit ceci:"Le test ne semble pas bon, puisque l'iMac avec une seule barrette répond également 128 "
> ...


 De toute façon en ce qui me conserne que ce soit du 128 ou du 64bits, je prends un mon iMac avec un barette 512Mo en plus !
 Et plus tard si nécéssaire je change...


----------



## yoffy (21 Décembre 2004)

009 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon en ce qui me conserne que ce soit du 128 ou du 64bits, je prends un mon iMac avec un barette 512Mo en plus !
> Et plus tard si nécéssaire je change...


A mon très humble avis c'est une saine façon de voir les choses. 

(Arrêtez moi si je dis trop de bêtises : la bande d'accès à la mémoire vive influerait sur les capacités de calculs et la quantité de mémoire vive sur le nombre d'applications qu'il est possible de mener en même temps.)


----------



## NightWalker (22 Décembre 2004)

Lonneki a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tester mon iMac 20" avec votre soft,
> j'ai une 256 d'origine Apple et une 256 acheté ailleurs, totalement differentes, tant lau niveau du PCB que des composants.
> Et pourtant le soft m'annonce 128 bits
> Donc soit le soft se plante, soit il n'est pas necessaire d'avoir deux barettes identiques (juste de même capacité).



On m'aurait menti à mon insu...  :mouais:   

Si j'ai bien suivi justement l'affaire chez MacBidouille, la dernière version du soft a été vérifié mainte et mainte fois... 

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a installé une barette de 512 en plus du 256 et tester avec le même soft pour voir ?


----------



## jlvande (22 Décembre 2004)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Et un magasin qui permet d'achetter un iMac directment avec 1Go de RAM dedans pour un prix raisonable vous connaissez ? (pas 80¤ la barrette 256Mo !!!)



Heuuu ! non? connais pas !   ça doit pas exister ce genre de magasin. dans tous les cas, c'est hyper simple de changer les barettes soit même. tout est indiqué dans la doc fournie avec l'imac G5.


----------



## Webmr (22 Décembre 2004)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu ! non? connais pas !   ça doit pas exister ce genre de magasin. dans tous les cas, c'est hyper simple de changer les barettes soit même. tout est indiqué dans la doc fournie avec l'imac G5.


 Le problème c'est pas ça...
 C'est le prix qui est très élevé après...


----------



## asmakou (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour
J'ai acheté Imac G5 20" 512 mo et en faisant test je me retrouve avec 64 bits 
Est ce normal?
PS J'ai acheté sur Apple Store il y a 1 mois


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

asmakou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'ai acheté Imac G5 20" 512 mo et en faisant test je me retrouve avec 64 bits
> Est ce normal?
> PS J'ai acheté sur Apple Store il y a 1 mois


 Salut,

 Tout dépend si tu as demandé 512 en une seule barette ou en 2x256Mo. Si c'est une barette de 512Mo, oui c'est normal que ton iMac soit en 64bits, par contre si c'est du 2x256Mo non ce n'est pas normal...


----------



## asmakou (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir
Merci pour la reponse
Par contre j'ai demandé a l'achat 512 Mo de memoire (mais aucune idée en ce qui concerne le nbre de barettes.
Pour le moment je n'ai pas encore envie de l'ouvrir. Plus tard. Pour le moment je profite de cette merveille (je suis tout nouveau switcher).
Il est vraiment beau et tres sympas avec moi (pas de problemes a ce jour, a part avec modem USB que j'ai vite changé en ethernet et plus de soucis.
Joyeux Noël


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux vérifier si tu as deux barettes ou une barette sans ouvrir ton iMac...

Tu vas dans *Pomme - A propos de ce Mac - Plus d'infos - Matériel - Mémoire"

Si les deux sont utilisées tu verras s'afficher "DIMM0..." et "DIMM1..." 

voiliii*


----------



## asmakou (23 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup
J'ai une barette de 512
Amicalement


----------



## jv_zeffeur (23 Décembre 2004)

Ca rpouve que le soft en merde pas totalement !


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

pour beneficier du bus en 128 bits avec 2 barrettes sur l'imac G5

 quelles sont les contraintes techniques a respecter ?

 en effet, j'ai choisi de booster la ram de mon imac G5 BTO de 256 en standard a 512 sur 1 slot (ca ne m'a pas coute cher 62¤, c'est pour ca que je l'ai fait)

 en me disant que la 2e barrette je l'acheterai ailleurs (surcouf surement)

 mais pour que le bus soit en 128 bits, est ce que 2 barrettes de meme taille (512) suffisent ou faut il vraiment qu'elles soient identiques en tout point ?  

 (auquel cas, j'ai plus qu'a revendre ma barrette de 512 Mo Apple) :rose:

 merci


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

Tu as la réponse au début de ce fil


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

ok

bon bein comme je t'ai dit par mp  je suis parti pour revendre la barrette de 512 Mo d'origine Apple


si qqn est interesse...


----------

